#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  API 583 Corrosion Under Insulation and Fireproofing

## mengazaa

API 583 Corrosion Under Insulation and Fireproofing
Scope
This recommended practice (RP) covers the design* maintenance* inspection* and mitigation practices to address
external corrosion under insulation (CUI) and corrosion under fireproofing (CUF). The document discusses the external
corrosion of carbon and low alloy steels under insulation and fireproofing and the external chloride stress corrosion
*****ing (ECSCC) of austenitic and duplex stainless steels under insulation. The document does not cover atmospheric
corrosion or corrosion at uninsulated pipe supports but does discuss corrosion at insulated pipe supports.


delines for risk assessment of equipment or structural steel subject to CUI and CUF damage.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API 583 Corrosion Under Insulation and Fireproofing

----------


## claudia.mantilla.g

thaks!!!!!

----------


## tewes

Can someone please upload this document ?

----------


## racp12

Mr. mengazaa, File not found. Link is no longer valid. Please, reupload

----------


## Leader123$%

Rapidgator link not working. Can you post in Mediafire ?

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. pedrogarcia,
Thanks a lot

----------


## arifin2101

Dear pedrogarcia,
Thanks a lot

----------


## ify09

Dear pedrogarcia,
So nice of You.
Thank you.

----------


## hojalaparra

I need it, can someone upload API RP 583 again, please?

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jitu2

Hello,

Anyone having API RP 583 2nd Edition 2021.

----------


## f81aa

> Hello,
> 
> Anyone having API RP 583 2nd Edition 2021.



Hi Jitu2, please check post by zubair267:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API 583 Corrosion Under Insulation and Fireproofing

----------


## tmlim

Thanks f81aa for the referral and zubair267 for the sharing of the API RP 583-2021.

Regards

----------

